# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الدكتور محمد فائد || لماذا لا يتعلم الناس كيف يعالجون أنفسهم

## mohamed73

كل الطرق المتبعة في العلاجات إذا لم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار نمط العيش والنظام الغذائي لا يمكن ان تعطي نتائج جيدة      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

